# java fern not growing much....had for several months



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

I have 3 amazon swords in my 10 gal (i wanted some real plants dont give me a hard time i know they get big) and they have gotten 3 new leaves each in about 2 weeks and ive had some java fern for several months in the same tank and they havent grown pretty much at all. i was wondering why they havent grown very much and how i can make them grow faster. the tank has 15w lighting i dont put ferts or inject co2. ive heard they were slow growers but almost no growth in months....?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If you want them to grow faster, increase lighting, ferts and co2. Cant put it any other way.


----------

